# Vermeer 605K



## JM in Merit (Jul 19, 2008)

Just wondering why my baler is doing this, it bales good and bales looks good but it has hay on the left side of the baler up by the belts. It been doing this a while, I clean it out and after a few bales hay is gathering up by the belt and baler. Everything seems ok, just wondering if I have a developing problem. Going to add a picture if I can figure it out. Thanks


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Just moved this from Pasture section, wanted to bring it to the top again so someone can help out. Thanks.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a Vermeer 604L baler that dose the same thing. I cant figure out why. Someone told me I might not be starting the bale right, or my hay was too tough, I don't think thats it, because it dose it all the time. But it makes good tight round bale. Hope someone knows the cause. It sure make a mess of the baler.


----------



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

My neighbor has a 605 and it does the same thing. My 5400 does it also. He came over one day and said "I see your baler collects hay in the same spot as mine". I stop every 10 or so bales and clean out the build up between the belt and the side wall. He said if he runs really slow ground speed his doesn't do it but who has time to run slow.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mine does the same in very fine grass but I have a NH BR740A, my NH 644 did the same. I contribute it to the bolts in the sensor pads for the Harvest Tec unit. They never did it with the stock infeed discs installed as those used a carriage bolt so nothing was exposed to catch hay.


----------



## JDSafeman (May 10, 2010)

I have a 605XL that does it on the other side. Seems to do it more in fine grass. I let it go too long once and it was causing the belt to fold up against the guide.

I will watch this thread to see if anyone has a solution...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Had a 605 SJ that did it also.It seemed to do it more when hay got dry.

Vermeers solution was to put a shaft with some auger flighting between the belts to clean it out.The belts are staggered also to aid in keeping the hay cleaned out.

This is on M & SM series



> I will watch this thread to see if anyone has a solution...


Trade up to newer baler


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Is this what the "hay deflector assembly" is supposed to do? I have a K baler that does not have one, but it is listed in the parts manual. I looked through a J parts manual and did not find it listed. The XL series still had one listed. I am looking for information about what they do. I emailed a person from Vermeer and they said "this is to deflect the fine short crop back on to the pickup instead of it building up in the twine tie arms area"


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fellas, I have a older John Deere that does the same thing in very fine, very dry, second and later cuttings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## wheezie (Aug 5, 2011)

the simplest thing to do is check your teeth and make sure you have the correct bend in them, then check your windgaurd, it should go no higher than the teeth at their highest point in the baling position, and check your outside belts, there should be notches in the wide belts on the outside of the baler, this will also help in the cleanout process


----------



## wheezie (Aug 5, 2011)

you can also set the aggresiveness of the teeth to help out a little also


----------

